# 10 MILE RUN FOR FERTILITYFRIENDS



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi 
As you may know we have been part of Fertility Friends since March 2002.

During this time we have attempted 9 IVF's, 1 FET and more recently a host surrogacy. Along this rollercoaster ride the friends we have made through FF have always been there for us, giving their unfading support and love.
This support has undoubtedly helped us through our bad times.

Because of this we both wish to give something back, as a way of saying a big thank you for all that you have done and the support you have given.

Last year we both completed The Great South run in Portsmouth. The run is a distance of 10 miles and takes place around the streets of Portsmouth. Last year we ran for the MS Society as Jo has been diagnosed with the condition.

This year we are going to complete the run to raise money for Fertility Friends. Like the MS Society, it is a worthy cause and very close to our hearts. The run takes place in October so we have a short while to raise as much money as we possibly can.

The money raised will help fund the development of FF projects both online and offline, and too continue in its aim of providing free support!

So, if you would like to sponsor us please see the link below. 
Every little amount will help no matter how small.
Sponsorship is by Paypal

Paypal Link https://www.paypal.com

To send sponsor money - login into your paypal, then click on the send money tab, then use Jo's email address

[email protected]

If you would like to remain anonymous please let us know as we intend to list the names of everyone who helps out on Fertilityfriends.

Many Thanks

Loads of Love

Jo & Paul Coombe
x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I am pleased to announce that Jo and Paul completed the Great South BUPA run in 1 hour 55 mins and 45 seconds

May we take this opportunity to thank our very special friends for all the hard work, in training, raising money for FF, raising the awareness of FF and for doing such a fantastic run and in a great time also.

With our heartfelt thanks

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x x​


----------

